# change gmirror balance algorithm



## Sylhouette (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello all 
Is it possible to change the gmirror balance algorithm without destroying the mirror and do a rebuild.
I use roundrobin, but want to see if load gives me some better performance.


regards,
Johan


----------



## danger@ (Aug 7, 2009)

see the configure command in the gmirror() manual page.


----------



## Sylhouette (Aug 7, 2009)

It was there all along ;-)

thanks for the pointer.
regards

Johan


----------

